
Show HN: Codervault – Open-Source, Self-Hosted Snippet Manager - SalGnt
https://github.com/codervault/codervault
======
cel1ne
Not meaning to badmouth your project, but I've never understood the need for
snippets as in code that I can copy and paste.

If I repeat myself I use a library, or a more concise language or IDE
autocomplete.

On the other hand I do use Textmate's snippets feature, but those are
interactive templates that I can invoke by pressing a letter and then fill
them out by tabbing through them.

~~~
rjbrock
I think theyre generally used as a quick way to show someone a piece of code
with some nice syntax highlighting.

------
SalGnt
I created this snippet manager because I never found a similar one around the
internet. This is my first experience with Rails, what I want with this
project is to learn more about this framework. Feel free to give me your
feedback, thanks!

~~~
stephenr
I notice you have "versioning" on your todo list.

I would personally implement that similar to how GitHub handles Gists: make
each snippet a DVCS repo with 1 or more files in it.

That provides both the versioning functionality, and opens up the possibility
for client-side editing using a well-known model (clone repo, make changes,
commit, push).

~~~
SalGnt
I don't know if Rails allows to do this, but I'll try, thanks.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Well, seeing how GitHub does it...

[https://rubygems.org/gems/git/](https://rubygems.org/gems/git/)

~~~
SalGnt
Awesome!

------
shobhitjain26
i have used [http://www.gistboxapp.com/](http://www.gistboxapp.com/) and it
does a pretty good job.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines and intent, this might make a good 'Show HN'.

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
SalGnt
Done, thank you.

